# White cloud in fish tank water



## Davonator (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I have a 27 liter (7.1 Gallon) tank that is freshwater with 1 Betta, 2 Neon Tetra's and 2 Guppy's. After a painstaking few months with the tank finally getting everything correct, the tank now sustains the fish perfectly. There is one thing that I've never been able to figure out is what is the white cloud that forms in the fish tank's water. It doesn't appear to be affecting the fish (no lethargic behavior or anything similar) but it is an eye-sore.

Recently I bought a product called Aqua Clear that is supposedly meant to remove this white could:



> Aquarium Science Aqua Clear is a water treatment designed to clear cloudy water in freshwater goldfish bowls, aquariums and ponds. Aqua Clear binds suspended solids together and produces a precipitate which settles and is drawn into the filter leaving the water crystal clear.


I've followed the instructions once which was 1 drop per liter yet I haven't noticed any different. It says you can repeat this process in 24 hours if necessary but I'd prefer to put as little chemicals into the water. I have a small filter that surely wouldn't have affected the Aqua Clear's process but I'm not sure what to do.

What is this cloud and how can I remove this?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Does water remain cloudy after water changes? or does it get cloudy between water changes? How often is water changed? Does filter use carbon? how often is carbon changed if being used? What brand dechlorinator is used ? Some dechlorinators or water conditioners such as stress,,, can gum up the filters and they then do not work as well. Not sure if any of this applys but somethings to think about any way. Also some gravel used in aquariums can begin to cloud water depending on what it is coated with. Same for decorations.


----------



## Davonator (Feb 6, 2009)

The water does remain cloudy after water changes, the water get's changed once a week, a maximum of 2 weeks before a clean. The filter does not use a carbon. To remove the chlorine I use a product called Complete Water Treatment which says to do:



> Eliminates and removes:
> 
> 
> Chlorine
> ...


The filter seems to be working fine in the tank, it collects waste at a good rate and haven't noticed any difference in it's filtering. I do have a diving helmet decoration that has lost a bit of coating on it but it wasn't a cheap brand of decoration. Would it be best to remove this decoration? Would the cloud if caused by the coating on the gravel or decoration harm the fish?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Water in seven gal. IMHO should be changed twice a week maybe monday ,and sunday if possible. I might also consider switching to a different water conditioner such as PRIME that doesn't contain aloe vera for as stated,, these tend to gum up the filters. You could run some water into tea jar possibly and place the decoration in it and see if after a day the water begins to cloud or whether the water clouds without the decoration. I say a tea jar,, cause the ones you make sun tea in are glass and you can see through it. Some have reported that gravel that has been painted and or decorations have began leaching into the water and I would not think fish would benefit from it. But again I would try switching conditioner first.;-)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I was just thinking(always dangerous) You could run some tapwater into a glass and see if it turns cloudy or is cloudy from the tap. If not then add your water conditioner and wait and see if it clouds the water. If so you have your culprit. If not then I'm leaning towards the gravel or decorations.


----------



## Davonator (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll start to change the water more regularly now although I'm doubtful that it's the water conditioner gumming the filter, would it cause the strange white cloud? I will also remove the decoration and see if it could be the cause.

In more description, the white cloud when looked from the top of the water almost looks like a white oil slick. Like when you mix a strange liquid with water it makes strange colours when the light hits it. When an object breaks the surface this slick moves away from the object.

I also use rainwater, it doesn't contain Chlorine and the Ph level is perfect to begin with although I still use the conditioner. Before I tried tap water and the white cloud still remains.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Some (myself included) wonder how products that coat fishes skin or scales make the distinction between scales and gills. Others believe that the aloe vera can't adhere to anything in water and there fore does nothing. You may need to filter the rain water through carbon to remove anything that could contribute to your problem. Too much crap in the atmosphere these days and runoff from fields to do otherwise with rainwater. It's starting to sound more like gravel or decorations leaching into the water but don't hold me to that.:roll:


----------



## Davonator (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice 1077. I've taken out the diver helmet ornament and placed it in a clear bowl to see if it might be the cause. I also gave the fish tank a water change and visibility is better but only time will tell if it stays that way or clears up. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Davonator (Feb 6, 2009)

Well it's been a week now, after removing the decoration the white cloud has never increased and after the second cleaning of the tank it's completely gone. Once again, thanks 1077.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

glad it's sorting it's self out now.
the things that 1077 said civered all that i was thinking.


----------

